# shooting weddings with primes



## flowremix (Mar 15, 2009)

one of my former classmates is getting married, she is impressed with my shots and she personally asked me to shoot her wedding. She still attending school and going to work, so her budget isn't high and I was very straight forward with her and letting her know what is to be expected. So we're basically discussing price, that isn't the issue.

What are people's thoughts about using prime lens for weddings? Does anyone have any experience with primes? I love my 50 1.4 lens and i plan on purchasing the 20 2.8 lens prior to the wedding. I usually rent lens for gigs like this, but seeking for any persuasion from this group. I would have two bodies, 20d and 30d. I was thinking of using a 20mm then renting 24-70 for that day for the other body. 


If i do more weddings...i totally want the 50d, the shutter sound on that is non existence!!
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Mike_E (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum, the thing with primes is that you get in the way more often.  With a zoom you can find a spot and get two or three good shots as opposed to one with a prime and then having to move.  So simple math means that you are moving at least twice to three times as much with your prime.

You really need a wide angle in your bag for the smaller churches, the mid-twenties range is not really wide enough for a crop body although the 70mm range is nice.  You might want to check the distortion on that 20mm.  A 16/17-50/55mm f2.8 would go a long way towards making you a happy camper.

I'm a Nikon user and use a 28-80mm f2.8 Tokina (most of the time) and the  18-70mm Nikon for when I need wider.  I do keep a 50mm on my second body because it's small and I don't have to worry about an extra 43 pounds around my neck.

And speaking about necks, I've gotta go get my gear.  

good shooting!


----------

